# Scharf machen?



## Unrealer (21. Juli 2003)

HI,
könnte man dieses Photo noch irgendie retten????

Danke


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht mit Unscharf maskieren?


----------



## derGugi (21. Juli 2003)

hübsch hübsch, wer ist den das?  Probiers mal mit dem Filter scharfzeichnen. Oder es hat auch ein Werkzeug zum Scharfzeichnen. Musst halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Unrealer (21. Juli 2003)

^^
Leider klappt das mit unscharf maskieren nicht :|. Scheint so als könnte man das photo nicht mehr retten *heul*

Woher das Photo? Wir sind auf dem Sommberall mit der Digicam rumgelaufen und haben jede geiel Schnitte abgelichtet. Die waren alle dabei ^^ (ca.50photos geworden) 


Danke für die Antorten *g!


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

Das wirst Du nicht rette können, ausser Du zeichnest (ja zeichnest)
das Gesicht nach. Die Haare und den Rest kriegt man scharf, aber
das gesicht ist zu verwaschen.


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht gefällt es Dir ja schon - wir hatten vor einiger 
Zeit mal einen Thread zu diesem Thema und der gute lightbox
hatte seiner zeit auch mal eine nette *Aktion* dazu gebastelt
die in Deinem Fall auch sehr hilfreich sein dürfte - mein
Ergebnis erziehlte ich durch *[ultrasharpen]* ...

Viel spaß noch auf dem Board bis dann dann euer Mythos007


----------



## killkrog (21. Juli 2003)

Hammergeiles Ergebnis...


----------



## Christoph (21. Juli 2003)

Der Mythos weiss eben wie man mit Frauen umgeht


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *Der Mythos weiss eben wie man mit Frauen umgeht  *



Spammer 

SCNR


----------



## nanda (21. Juli 2003)

Ja, ja. Im Scharfmachen kann keiner so schnell Mythos007 das Wasser reichen. 

Vielleicht noch was zum Thema. Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr wollt. Meine Bilder sehen immer so aus. Nicht vom Motiv her, vielmehr was die Schärfe angeht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juli 2003)

Nur kurz zur Info:
Meine Aktion macht genaugenommen exakt
das selbe wie "ultrasharpen".
Nur eben mit Bordmitteln produziert.

Stichwort: Konturschärfe

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. Juli 2003)

Meine Version





(PS: Ich finde das Foto auch so schon "scharf" genug )


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Juli 2003)

Um ehrlich zu sein ... ich würde es bei dem Original belassen.
Bei Surfer's Version haben sich ja auch schon die Farben verändert (nichts gegen deine Bemühungen )

Einige Bilder sind halt nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, es "richtig" aussehen zu lassen.
So wie es Mythos gemacht hat, zerreißen die Augen, bei ano
sind die Farben zu stark.

Entweder nachzeichnen oder mit einer Beeinträchtigung leben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juli 2003)

Verschiedene Ebenenmodis, verschiedene Transparenststufen und einiges mit Tonwertkorrektur und Kontrast und unterste Ebene von 5 "stark" Scharfgezeichnet.

Aber wirklich retten keine Chance! Die Vorlage ist zu sehr "beschädigt":


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

So, dann will ich doch noch


----------



## blubber (21. Juli 2003)

Und auf einmal hat sie grüne Augen.....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juli 2003)

So wie Mythos es gemacht hat ist es garantiert am Besten. 

Falls die Augen nicht gefallen kann man sie ja vorher auf ne eigene
Ebene kopieren und manuell nacharbeiten.

Mehr geht einfach nicht. Wo nix is können auch nicht mit Automatiken
unbegrenzte Details wieder neu erfunden werden.

Bei smallb wirkt es auf den ersten Blick noch schärfer, wobei da die
Haare schon ausfransen. Die Augen sind aber ein wenig besser wegen
der stärkeren Schärfung. Eine Mischung aus Mythos und smallb über zwei
Ebenen ist dann vermutlich das Optimum.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Und auf einmal hat sie grüne Augen.....  *


Ich mochte das Blau nicht so gerne, daher habe ich ihr neue Augen verpasst  

Btw: Die Haut hab ich mit dem Weichzeichnen Werkzeug bearbeitet.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Bei Surfer's Version haben sich ja auch schon die Farben verändert (nichts gegen deine Bemühungen )
> *


Das war schon so gedacht...


----------



## Unrealer (22. Juli 2003)

^^ So viele Antworten hab ich nicht erwartet. Und das ihr an der rumschnippelt auch nicht ^^!
Ich denk das Mythos Lösung am besten war. Aber vielen Danke natürlich auch an die anderen *grins*!


----------



## Clubkatze (7. Januar 2005)

Ok, auch wenns schon Ewigkeiten her ist...aber da eben auf diesen Thread verwiesen wurde..

Meine Lösung ist mit Neat Image entstanden:


----------

